# Oberon Old Purple VS New?



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I've read in a couple different places that Oberon changed their color purple....can anyone post an image of the old purple and the new purple? Id like to see the difference. Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here ya go....

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6481.0.html


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks! They really are different......it's funny I posted on that thread and couldn't even remember doing it LOL


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think it's so much an old and new purple.  The dye varies from time to time.  I bought my purple ROH in December, and it was a very dark purple.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I don't think it's so much an old and new purple. The dye varies from time to time. I bought my purple ROH in December, and it was a very dark purple.


back when I originally posted this, it was because they were do different. Oberon switched tanners and the new tanner couldn't duplicate the previous shade. The "old" is from the first tanner, the "new" is from the 2nd tanner.

Now, to be perfectly honest, it was back at the end of March that they switched and I have not purchased any purple covers since then, but the couple I have seen IRL are more along the lines of the "newer" purple.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

This was a purple purchased in November last year, next to a purple M Edge go










and next to the lovely Borsa Bella bag for contrast


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow Pushka....that a VERY dark purple.....almost too dark. Makes it harder to see the details.....but perhaps its just the camera lighting?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, it is a dark purple and not at all what I wanted.  You can still see the design though, it just wasnt what I was expecting.  Some love the colour but I wanted it to be bright.  The purple next to the red bb bag is about right.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine is that dark too.  I can't take a realistic photo of mine (bought in December), because the flash makes it look blue.  I actually prefer it as dark as it is.


----------



## Cillasi (Nov 11, 2008)

My ROH is the very dark purple also.  I love it.  In low light it looks almost black, but in high light it's really lustrous.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just got my Purple ROH a couple days ago and it looks just like luvmy4brats ROH.  Maybe they switched back to the darker purple, or maybe they use a different purple for the butterfly than they do for the ROH.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yay!! that's what i wanted, the bluish purple! Now i know that I want the butterfly!


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

So what happens when you receive a cover in a color that doesn't look like it does on the website, or is not what
you were expecting?  I ordered the ROH in sky blue and haven't rec'd it yet, but am hoping it's just like the one on 
the webiste


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe it's time I order another purple cover.... For research sake only mind you... (think hubby will believe that?) lol


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

njsweetp said:


> So what happens when you receive a cover in a color that doesn't look like it does on the website, or is not what
> you were expecting? I ordered the ROH in sky blue and haven't rec'd it yet, but am hoping it's just like the one on
> the webiste


They don't take returns, unless there is a defect or they shipped the wrong item.

In the event you don't like it, your best bet is to try to sell it here or on ebay.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

For what it's worth ... I just (today!!!) received from Oberon a small journal cover in purple (Roof of Heaven design.) The color is not "blue" at all ... it's what I would call royal purple ... if you know what the bag for a bottle of Crown Royal whiskey looks like, it's about that color, or maybe just _slightly_ lighter. (This journal was ordered on January 3.)

Or, if you look at pomlover's TickleFactory.com "countdown bar", it's about that color purple ... maybe not _quite_ that bright, but definitely purple ... and not "bluish" at all. It is quite a bit lighter than the really dark purple photos shown in this thread.

As an aside, one of the coolest things about this cover is the eyes of the sun .... they are dark black ... and that's about the only real black on the whole design. Well, I suppose all of the background etchings are black, but they are not really that defined, so don't stand out ... but the eyes, because they are such stark black, look like an actual face. It is awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's my purple ROH. I got it about 10 months ago:


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

NYC - that was the colour I was expecting. It is lovely.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> NYC - that was the colour I was expecting. It is lovely.


Pushka, that's the one I call the old purple. It really was quite beautiful. They made the change sometime around the end of March last year.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Luvmy4brats, just goes to show then that new doesnt mean better!  Oh well, last weel I sold this ROH to a person who likes dark purple and is expecting dark purple. SO they will love it.


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

Do they really all vary this much? Has anyone gotten a purple butterfly in the last couple of months? It seems the butterfly and the ROH look very different from each other but I seriously doubt they use different leather so what's the story?


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I LOVE the purple that NYCKindleFan has...... WOWZERS!

Btw, a few days ago I wrote asking Oberon if they would make the Peacock K2 cover in purple... was hoping it wouldn't be a problem since they make Peacock journal covers in purple. This is the reply I got:

```
Dear Dana, I apologize for the delay in getting back to you. I finally had
time to check my junk mail for 'real emails' and found yours!! Right now
we're so swamped just making covers that we don't have any plans to make
changes to images or colors until later this year. We originally offered the
peacock in purple but folks voted for the new sky blue and green! Becca

-----Original Message-----
From: Dana 
Sent: Saturday, January 23, 2010 4:47 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Peacock K2 Cover in Purple

Hello,

I really love the Peacock K2 cover and think it would be an ideal design 
in purple...  Purple is a big hit with many on the Kindleboards.  Is 
there any possibility of getting this cover in purple instead of blue or 
green? 

Thanks for your consideration,

Dana
```
So if anyone else would like to see Peacock in purple, please let them know!  Please............................................


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I've written them about the purples, and the darker, grape color is what they're doing now (and what I have).  As much as I'd hate to spend the money, I'd buy another ROH purple if I could get the old color.  My niece has the butterfly in the old purple for her K1, and it is exquisite.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is my Purple ROH. I ordered it on the 28th of December and it finally came this week. The picture doesn't show the exact color but it is really close. There is a bit more royal purple to it IRL.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

What is the time to wait for production at the moment?  Anyone know?  Love the old purple.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Kindlegrl81 I love your choice of purple and your BB bag they look great together.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Pushka said:


> What is the time to wait for production at the moment? Anyone know? Love the old purple.


If you go to their website (I think on the first page), it spells out their timetable for their shipments, or at least what they are hoping for.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Kindle girl - they have an update which is helpful!


----------

